# NXT TakeOver: Toronto Discussion Thread



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

_*NXT Champion Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano 
(2-out-of-3 Falls Match)

NXT Women’s Champion Shayna Baszler vs. Mia Yim

NXT North American Champion Velveteen Dream vs. Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong 
(Triple Threat Match)

NXT Tag Team Champions The Street Profits vs. The Undisputed ERA

Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai*_​


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm only interested in Cole/Gargano and maybe Street Profits/UE but may consider the North American title match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A different kind of Takeover card, but a lot to look forward to.

Io vs. Candice could be a lot of fun. And while I’ve been underwhelmed by Mia’sNXT run, her best opponent has been Shayna.

The tag match, the 3 way, and the main event all have the potential to be great.

I hope the night ends with TUE holding all the gold and the music of a certain Psycho Killer playing in the arena.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Predictions:

- Cole over Gargano

- TUE over Street Profits

- Strong over Dunne and Dream

- Yim over Baszler

- Shirai over LeRae


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I hope the night ends with TUE holding all the gold and the music of a certain Psycho Killer playing in the arena.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159931313891110912
Probably the least hyped I have been for Takeover since... the last Takeover tbh, NXT has been quite boring since New York. As always, I expect most matches to deliver (except for the Shayna match, like it is tradition), but I feel that the build ups haven't been very good and there is no hype. Like: Why is UE the ones challenging to the Profits? They haven't won any match or have been on a roll lately? Mia is challenging Shayna, but correct me if I am wrong I don't think she hasn't had a match since the Takeover 25 preshow. Gargano has been MIA (yes, I know he is injured, but they could have done more), it is a cold Takeover.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What time does this start? Is it 8pm ET? The WWE Network only shows the current day on the schedule now


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159931313891110912
> Probably the least hyped I have been for Takeover since... the last Takeover tbh, NXT has been quite boring since New York. As always, I expect most matches to deliver (except for the Shayna match, like it is tradition), but I feel that the build ups haven't been very good and there is no hype. Like: Why is UE the ones challenging to the Profits? They haven't won any match or have been on a roll lately? Mia is challenging Shayna, but correct me if I am wrong I don't think she hasn't had a match since the Takeover 25 preshow. Gargano has been MIA (yes, I know he is injured, but they could have done more), it is a cold Takeover.


It’s been reported in the last couple weeks that Ciampa’s surgery was minimally invasive and that on WWE own internal injury list, they had him pegged for a return date in mid August. I don’t know if he can get physical right away, but the talk is out there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155528251206512640


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> It’s been reported in the last couple weeks that Ciampa’s surgery was minimally invasive and that on WWE own internal injury list, they had him pegged for a return date in mid August. I don’t know if he can get physical right away, but the talk is out there.


NXT desperately needs Ciampa.

Haven't really dug Cole/Gargano, the matches have been good, but damn, 3 straight Takeovers of the same shit is tiresome. Cole/Ciampa would be an interesting clash of characters.

What are predictions for the third fall? The theory I keep hearing is a loser leaves NXT match, but that doesn't really make much sense.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> NXT desperately needs Ciampa.
> 
> Haven't really dug Cole/Gargano, the matches have been good, but damn, 3 straight Takeovers of the same shit is tiresome. Cole/Ciampa would be an interesting clash of characters.
> 
> What are predictions for the third fall? The theory I keep hearing is a loser leaves NXT match, but that doesn't really make much sense.


If NXT is going live and 2 hours I don’t see anyone of value getting called up now.

My guess for awhile has been a ladder match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm just here to give you the hard truth about NXT, and the main event.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That is quite the unappealing card for a Takeover, which reflects on an unappealing Summerslam card the next night.

Candice/Io should be fine as long as Candice is in top form and Io shines as a heel (if her previous STARDOM work is any indicator). Don't care for Shayna/Mia at all, despite who wins. Mia isn't over enough for this spot or over enough to beat Shayna but Shayna's reign has more than run its course. I don't care for Cole/Gargano either (not that I did initially anyway) and it seems we're going to get a pointless broadway match once again just for the sake of doing it. Fuck.

Yeah, the Takeovers as of late have dropped in quality and this doesn't seem to be any better. NXT needs something quick and fast because this is not all that good as people are making it to be.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I have to tell you, this is the first time I'm seriously considering not watching a TakeOver. I know they've always been good but I'm just not feeling any of this. I haven't watched NXT for the past two months either. I've really hated the direction it's taken.

As far as predictions go...

- Io beats Candice, obviously. What a horrendous way for her to have turned heel. Should be a decent match.

- Street Profits look like they're getting called up, which means O'Reilly and Fish win the titles again. Adam Cole retains. And that also means, unfortunately, that Pete Dunne is likely getting pinned by Strong and Dream is losing the title. If TUE is going to make good on its word of holding all the gold, it's now or never, and I think it's now.

- Which brings us to the women's title match. I almost always have to bet on Shayna's bizarre booking keeping her alive, but if it's going to be a big night for TUE, and I think it will be, there needs to be a babyface moment or it will be a clean sweep for the heels. That means that this is that babyface moment. It's really a shame. Mia Yim is absolutely the least interesting and worst choice to take the title from Shayna, but this horrendous reign needs ending. It just goes to show how catastrophic Shayna's run has been. Mia Yim is in no way going to be the one to revive that division's fortunes but at least the worst will have passed and hopefully it can finally move on. Yikes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

UNDISPUTED SWEEP :baybay


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Dunne Vs Dream Vs Roddy MOTN

Just noticed it's Dunne in the match and not riddle and my interest has now dropped slightly damn


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I know I have said a lot of this already but this is TakeOver: Apathy for me. 

I am sure there'll be plenty of great wrestling on this show but given how long they have to build every TakeOver it is just bonkers that I cannot remember the last time I had any emotional investment in any of the stories or characters on one of these shows. I just hope Undisputed clean sweep so we can get this prophecy story over with, as it has basically become the new NXT holding pattern after the #DIYHole petered out because of Ciampa's injury. 

My real fear is they'll just do an inversion of TakeOver 25 with Undisputed winning all their matches, except Cole who loses due to some Ciampa interference of some kind, transitioning us into some unholy UndisputedPropechyDIYHoleMegaZord holding pattern of doom. 

Honestly if that does happen I might genuinely consider giving up on NXT for a few TakeOver cycles which would be a shame as it has been a staple of my week for like four years but NXT has become more of a habit than something I actually enjoy watching, which is why two or three years ago I completely stopped watching Raw and SmackDown and unlike others, I genuinely haven't watched an episode since. I might watch the odd hyped match and keep on top of the headlines but I really have no motivation to go back. I am getting close to that with NXT now, sucking up all of my favourite wrestlers and then not doing anything with them so the same half a dozen guys can loop through the same story endlessly.


----------



## Mear (Aug 16, 2018)

Really hope that the North American Title opens the show and that Dunne or Dream opens the show. Last thing I want is a predictable show just to get this shot of Undisputed Era with all the gold. I don't want another Ricochet losing the title when he was hot to Gargano just to get this final shot in.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Both Gargano and Candice lose and they get called up to the main roster together. On Tuesday they interupt Andrade and Zelina. Didn't they have a big feud in NXT?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> What time does this start? Is it 8pm ET? The WWE Network only shows the current day on the schedule now


9am my time  


Which means I wont be watching live, because FUCK THAT :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This isn't the strongest Takeover card I've ever seen but that being said it's not bad either. Takeovers always deliver and I'm sure this one will be no different. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Donnie said:


> 9am my time
> 
> 
> Which means I wont be watching live, because FUCK THAT :lmao


Hmm that's 11am NZ time then. I thought it was 12 so I'm glad I found out beforehand lol.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Will Undisputed Era be 'draped in gold' or is Adam Cole a false prophet? :hmmm

Looks like we find out tonight.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Fingers crossed for a new NXT champion


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What time does the pre show start?


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> What time does the pre show start?


Start time is 7 eastern so I’m guessing 6 eastern...

Wouldn’t mind a match or two on the pre show...kind of hard to fit everything in in 5 matches but maybe that would take away from it all. I look more forward to the takeovers than I do the main roster events.

I think he NA champ match is going to be MOTN with tag team a close second. Main event will deliver I’m sure, although lots of near falls and unbelievable kick outs are to be expected.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

blaird said:


> Start time is 7 eastern so I’m guessing 6 eastern...
> 
> Wouldn’t mind a match or two on the pre show...kind of hard to fit everything in in 5 matches but maybe that would take away from it all. I look more forward to the takeovers than I do the main roster events.
> 
> I think he NA champ match is going to be MOTN with tag team a close second. Main event will deliver I’m sure, although lots of near falls and unbelievable kick outs are to be expected.


The preshow is only half an hour, according to WWE Network.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Solid card. Gargano/Cole are always great so I expect this to be no different.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Should be some good matches if not as well built up as some previous takeovers. Still, there have been Takeovers I wasn't really excited for that I really enjoyed and came out much better than I thought.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

I hope and wish that Mia defeat Shayna...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-Hopefully Io wins after a good physical match.

-I hope Mia wins ONLY because Shayna's reign needs to end and her move up to challenge Becky.

-It's too soon for the Street Profits to lose I think. But I could see TUE winning.

-I'd love to see Dunne win the NA title. Also Dream move up to challenge for the top belt.

-As much as wish Gargano had gotten a better title reign, this needs to be the last match between him and Cole for awhile. So, Cole should win I think.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Charly looks amazing tonight wens3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh Charly, you never fail to impress.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Candace and Io have to be opening the show right? Don't see them having 2 Women's matches late in the card.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

He we go opcorn


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Anybody else experiencing sync issues?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If this were Mia from a couple years ago doing good work in TNA and the 1st MYC, this would feel bigger. But ever since the 2nd MYC and her current run, she's just not the same performer.



Mango13 said:


> Candace and Io have to be opening the show right? Don't see them having 2 Women's matches late in the card.


If they don't go the normal route of having the tag match opening, probably.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Anybody else experiencing sync issues?


Mine was fucking up a little bit but it seems fine for the time being. Also I noticed they updated the look and layout of the network. I don't really like it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Anybody else experiencing sync issues?


I was. Hopefully it's sorted now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"The champion of this country btw" you mean continent you fucking goof :maury


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Anybody else experiencing sync issues?


Seems fine for me, hope that is the same for the main show.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Big give away that it's going down to a third fall. Not that we didn't expect it but still... Lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

3rd fall is an Ambrose Asylum match :ha


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That’s right bitches.

The Ambrose Asylum returns. Hopefully it goes better than last time.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Mine is saying some parts of the network cannot be accessed and I can’t get into anything


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"I have no idea how these men *will survive.*" - Pat McAfee 2019

Tommaso Ciampa returning confirmed :trips8


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Big give away that it's going down to a third fall. Not that we didn't expect it but still... Lol


Yeah really weird that, why not leave it for a surprise in the actual show?


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I am fed up of this song already.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn I thought we were getting a live Slipknot performance there for a second...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did we watch that intro video from the arena? :lol


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Working fine now...wwe almost got a strongly worded email


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

They couldn't afford the band so here a video package instead lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ellthom said:


> They couldn't afford the band so here a video package instead lol


Corey Taylor is a massive NXT fan, so baring any commitments the band had im sure if WWE asked they would of been there.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Why did we watch that intro video from the arena? :lol


Felt like they cut to the arena too early and just went with it. Really bad presentation.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn look at all of them red cups in the crowd


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nigel's a fuddy duddy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#Boom :squirtle


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

The fuck are those new shirts lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF who is this new ring announcer chick? Did she do the last Takeover? Cuz she is awful


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

It's sad that Kyle has no title belt to play like a guitar.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chromecast ain’t working on my android mobile (it disconnects from the TV each time I try to access the live feed) and the iPad version of the WWE Network app doesn’t even include Chromecast support right now.

:larry


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

We are here.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> WTF who is this new ring announcer chick? Did she do the last Takeover? Cuz she is awful


That's Beth Phoenix


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bobby's in the best shape I've seen him in, in years.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The Network is so laggy and crap. I can't even get this shit to load


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ellthom said:


> That's Beth Phoenix


no I know who Beth Phoenix is she's doing commentary. I'm talking about the ring announcer chick. It used to be Kayla Braxton but I have no idea who this new chick is.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

When TUE makes its main roster debut I hope they do it as a group...pop could be BIG


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

The sound is really weird on my Network. It is like the ring, the commentary and the crowd are all mixed onto one track. Everything sounds really quiet, hollow and muddled.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

One of the street profits is on juice.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

blaird said:


> When TUE makes its main roster debut I hope they do it as a group...pop could be BIG


I'm afraid for them on the Main Roster. Vince will fuck them up so quick.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> no I know who Beth Phoenix is she's doing commentary. I'm talking about the ring announcer chick. It used to be Kayla Braxton but I have no idea who this new chick is.


Oh my bad


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ford is so good


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Guys, does the lighting look weird, or the video quality, or something? The crowd looks almost cel-shaded


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

For the curtain jerker tag on a TakeOver, this match is surprisingly boring. The two teams have no chemistry, I have no idea why the Street Profits are so highly regarded I really dont think they are very good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Network is actually running completely flawlessly for a change. This is the first time I've used the live stream on the new Network interface as well.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

It looks like the Street Profits are wrestling 205 Live guys


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

blaird said:


> When TUE makes its main roster debut I hope they do it as a group...pop could be BIG


 They won't. They will be called up separately on separate brands. I have no faith in the main roster


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Pizzamorg said:


> For the curtain jerker tag on a TakeOver, this match is surprisingly boring. The two teams have no chemistry, I have no idea why the Street Profits are so highly regarded I really dont think they are very good.



Chemistry is pretty weak on both teams I'll admit


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

NXT commentary is so much better, they actually call moves by name, instead of just literally saying the action.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> WTF who is this new ring announcer chick? Did she do the last Takeover? Cuz she is awful


I believe she was ring announcing at the last Takeover. I think it was her debut then.

She does the ring announcing on NXT TV I know that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pizzamorg said:


> For the curtain jerker tag on a TakeOver, this match is surprisingly boring. The two teams have no chemistry, I have no idea why the Street Profits are so highly regarded I really dont think they are very good.


We've seen what TUE can do with countless bangers but Street Profits just simply aren't on a top tier in-ring level.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I'm afraid for them on the Main Roster. Vince will fuck them up so quick.


I have a little of that same fear but they’re so over and very good together. Vince has STARS in TUE and Dream with solid others in black, Gargano, ricochet, and ciampa when he comes back. All of these are more over than 90% of the roster. Put them in some good feuds with DB, AJ, Roman, and Seth.

BTW- love the Rock references


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> I believe she was ring announcing at the last Takeover. I think it was her debut then.
> 
> She does the ring announcing on NXT TV I know that.



Thanks, I couldn't remember if she was on the last Takeover or not and I haven't watched the weekly show in quite some time now.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

The crowd for this match will be louder than anything that happens tomorrow night


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dawkins looks good tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Match is starting to pick up now.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Chemistry is pretty weak on both teams I'll admit


Match is so clunky. Feels like it is in slow motion. You can feel Fish and O'Reilly holding back so Profits can keep up. They know Dawkins is the weak link, they are doing all they can to keep him out of the match but it is pretty dumb in context.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hoping for a Fish & O'Reilly win here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Era lost?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy Shit, SP won. I'm happy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FUCK


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

That was a shock, I figured TUE was a lock so they could keep the intrigue of the clean sweep alive. I guess the TUEProphecyhole continues on for another TakeOver cycle.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy fuck, Cole might lose tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think that was the first time I ever saw the Street Profits wrestle? :lol I'm so behind on NXT lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was not the outcome I was expecting with Street Profits appearing on RAW for over a month now.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Im suprised.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Montez Ford honestly has the best frog splash I'll ever seen


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

I’m cool with it besides they just got the belt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The Era lost?!?!?!?!


I’m shocked too thought they were all winning...montez has best frog splash by far


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> I think that was the first time I ever saw the Street Profits wrestle? :lol I'm so behind on NXT lol.


Like years behind :beckylol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Super fun tag match. Amazed the Profits won though.

This seemed like the night TUE would hold all the gold. Roddy sure as hell not getting that NA Title now.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Those two spears at the ed were vicious


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

A good main roster match. But a pretty average NXT match


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

WTF, why all the build of the UE sweep and just throw it away on the first match. Stupid.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Am I high?!?!?! Did Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish just lose ?!?!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Not the best tag team match ever but I thought it got better as it went along. The crowd was really into it though and that always helps.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Well the rest of the show has to be better than that... right? That was a straight main roster TV match, not a TakeOver Tag Title match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Since ReDRagon lost, I don't see Roddy winning the triple thread match.

So Cole best retain.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't say I'm a Profits fan but I like them not getting jobbed out here.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Wtf....they just gonna kill the prophecy like that?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ah yes, MOTN coming up next


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

utvolzac said:


> WTF, why all the build of the UE sweep and just throw it away on the first match. Stupid.


Right? I wonder if Vince decided to call TUE up for SummerSlam last minute that fucked all the plans. 

In some ways it actually makes the rest of the show more interesting though as now things aren't as predictable looking as they seemed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably the worst tag match I've seen in a Takeover in a while, usually those are hot openers, this was good but rather average


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Candice up next :sodone


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The network is lagging like a motherfucker.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The network is lagging like a motherfucker.


Outside of a hitch at the start of the pre show the network has been flawless on my end.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

You know what couldve made me care about this match? Io defending the title here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Love Io’s look.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

That Io entrance. I think I'm in love


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> Outside of a hitch at the start of the pre show the network has been flawless on my end.


No problems here either.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

These 808s 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Love Io's new music.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Network is flawless too, surprisingly. Usually I have issues lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was a weak take down :maury


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This heel Io >>> Face Io


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Whats up with the network?
I get constant lags and blackouts.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Io is over, even though she's supposed to be the heel.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The 3rd fall of Cole/Gargano is a weaponed steel cage match, similar to Jericho/Ambrose from 2016.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

TD Stinger said:


> Love Io’s look.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The 3rd fall of Cole/Gargano is a weaponed steel cage match, similar to Jericho/Ambrose from 2016.


Yup it's the Ambrose Asylum


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Io is good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not feeling this match.

Candice though :homer


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Yup it's the Ambrose Asylum


Unlike Ambrose & Jericho though, this match won't be a shit show :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The 3rd fall of Cole/Gargano is a weaponed steel cage match, similar to Jericho/Ambrose from 2016.


Just read on PWInsider, it's meant to have Barbed Wire on the top too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not feeling this match at all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If the third fall is the Ambrose Asylum (not called that obviously), I bet they'll act like they've never done it before cos Mox doesn't exist to them at the moment lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Just read on PWInsider, it's meant to have Barbed Wire on the top too.


Yupp


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160324247039774720


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> If the third fall is the Ambrose Asylum (not called that obviously), I bet they'll act like they've never done it before cos Mox doesn't exist to them at the moment lol.


They pretty much already acted like it was never done before on the preshow. They kept saying what is that thing, I've never seen anything like it etc.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I wish WALTER was on this card.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

This match is great


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

That was a hell of a move


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

If the women's title match is even half this good, I'll be satisfied


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Both women are killing each other


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

'This is awesome' chants.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This match is fire


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Era should've gone over honestly. Profits are over enough to take an L. What team is there for the Profits? Forgotten Sons? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This match really a banger.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

This match is fire


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MAMA MIA!!!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Why isn't this match for the title? This should have been the title match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shayna and Mia are fucked


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shit, I thought Io had the win there with the moonsault.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Really enjoyed that match she went night night


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Candice went full Johnny. Not complaining, loved the match


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck following that Shayna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Io vs Candice was awesome. Didn't realize how good Candice is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kinda underwhelming finish, but other than that great match, probably will be the best womens match this weekend


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

hard to see shayna/mia bettering that


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Got the Network working, what have I missed so far?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Right person won great match wanna see more of these two in the future


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wasn't really feeling the match but halfway through it picked up and got me invested.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Maybe that opening tag match was just a blip, as THAT was a TakeOver match.... damn. After not really doing anything with her forever they made LeRea look like a million dollar superstar here. 

I loved the story more than I realised too. 

Shirai's mind shattering after so many losses to Baszler and this is Shirai embracing that madness. Venting that rage at the person closest as LeRea did all she could not to drown in the madness. 

Cant wait to see where this goes. I'd happily see them go again as LeRea never tapped.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

That was damn good, unlikely Baszlers match is better


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome match. Io is amazing. And Candice needed this. For far too long she’s just been Johnny’s wife. She’s so much more.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't think Mia/Shayna will be that good but it will still be good, Mia/Shayna are the best of friends and they've had countless matches on the indies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those pipe in cheers for Rollins promo in that video package :lmao


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

So does Era's prophecy come true at Survivor Series weekend or does Cole lose tonight y'all?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I don't think Mia/Shayna will be that good but it will still be good, Mia/Shayna are the best of friends and they've had countless matches on the indies.


Are any of Shayna's matches any good though? just thinking back I can't really remember a time that I've been left impressed with one of her matches.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Finally a Great women's takeover without Shayna's boring ass bringing it down.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ellthom said:


> Right person won great match wanna see more of these two in the future


Candice was never winning.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Not even editing can fix that Seth Rollins promo.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Surprise Riddle


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FUCK OFF RIDDLE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Riddle :mark:


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Great match. Very good movements those of Io. Candice needed this fight a lot and she has also been spectacular.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Are any of Shayna's matches any good though? just thinking back I can't really remember a time that I've been left impressed with one of her matches.


Her matches with Kairi were good and her matches with Ember, recently nothing's been that good but I think tonight it should be.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The great thing is that what you saw from Io is maybe 75% of her moveset.

By the way I thought that they had a great chemistry


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

What happend to sanity?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

That Final Flash looked awesome.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just a pile of bodies on the stage :maury


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Lmao at Dain taking the security guard with him


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

That was a fun brawl


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That security guy took the bump through the table :ha


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dain took a fucking stage hand with him off the stage.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky so cringe :lauren


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, that was fun


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like how they weren't confident enough in Becky to give her the cover by herself so they stuck Roman with her :maury


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Great match by Io and Candice. It's about time they finally gave Candice the spotlight and Io getting the win was the right choice. Both came out looking better.

Minor complaint...I feel like every womens takeover match the last 2 years has ended in a submission just as it was about to really get going. All of Asukas matches were like that, so are Baszler and now Io has a submission. I feel like that anticlimactic submission stopped it from being a 4.5, but I'd still give it a 4.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Her matches with Kairi were good and her matches with Ember, recently nothing's been that good but I think tonight it should be.


Matches with Kairi were good, matches with Ember were boring af.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How many fourteen year old's do you think have awoken since this heel turn? haha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Austin Theory! is he officially signed?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This triple threat match should be fucking fire.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Austin Theory was a pleasant surprise


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Austin Theory in the crowd. Give it 2 years max and he’ll be main eventing Takeovers himself.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Matches with Kairi were good, matches with Ember were boring af.


I liked the matches with Ember, the psychology and selling was on point.



SAMCRO said:


> Austin Theory! is he officially signed?


Not yet.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> What happend to sanity?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


They got disbanded haha. 

Let's see: 

Nikki is co-Women's Tag Champ with Alexa. 
Eric Young is doing nothing, except chasing after the 24/7 title every week. 
Dain has just been brought back on NXT.
Alexander Wolfe is apart of NXT UK, with Imperium, WALTER'S stable.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Kinda underwhelming finish, but other than that great match, probably will be the best womens match this weekend


Except Io now has a convincing submission finisher vs Bayzler


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Seeing that TUE didn't win the tag titles, don't be shocked to see Pete Dunne win the NA Title :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Austin Theory in the crowd. Give it 2 years max and he’ll be main eventing Takeovers himself.


He has charisma for days I cannot wait for when he does.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully they put the title on Io next.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

why


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Seeing that TUE didn't win the tag titles, don't be shocked to see Pete Dunne win the NA Title :lol


Yeah, I expect the same.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

VD really kissing Canada's ass


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um what the hell is this? :lol

EDIT: Ok it was for Velveteen Dream. That was a bit stupid though.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats on beating an injured Warriors team Canada


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dream, you're not even Canadian motherfucker :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

FUCK! I wanted to see The Mountie!


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Dream has more rhythm than his dancers.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That was one of the stupidest entrances ever


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Was waiting for Velveteen to come out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The only championship team Toronto will see. They for sure wont see a Maple Leafs championship anytime soon :maury


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

My hopes for a Mountie return are dashed. So sad


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't see Dunne getting a title this quickly, I could see Dream retaining here


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean Dream was going to be the most over guy in the match anyways. But now it’s just unfair, lol.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

ellthom said:


> He has charisma for days I cannot wait for when he does.


Who is he? I've never heard of him.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I lowkey wanted to see Dunne come out that that goofy entrance, that would have been funny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Roddy :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a feeling TUE is taking all L's tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

COME ON RODDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roddy can't get over even with the UE entrance theme :lol

He is such a fucking charisma vacuum


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I look at this show and I'm amazed when people say "NXT has no characters and charismatic wrestlers", yup they obviously dont watch the show


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I still don't know why they inserted Dunne into this match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I have a feeling TUE is taking all L's tonight.


DON'T YOU PUT THAT EVIL ON ME RICKY BOBBY !!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fuck Pete Dunne.

Roderick Strong should win this match.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> I have a feeling TUE is taking all L's tonight.


Survivor Series weekend will be theirs!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> DON'T YOU PUT THAT EVIL ON ME RICKY BOBBY !!!


I'm sorry :sadbecky


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Pete Dunne looks like such a dirtbag. It's great.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ellthom said:


> I still don't know why they inserted Dunne into this match


Probably because he's done all there is to do in NXTUK at the moment. I'm sure he'll get his rematch against WALTER when he goes back.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The way this match is being booked, Roddy might win this shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dream :maury


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roddy killing everybody :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

“Nothing but nuts!” God damn it Mauro.

That Backbreaker sequence was great.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I love the old school hat tips that dream throws into all his matches


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t watch NXT but I’m bored as shit and that women’s match was fire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

do not grow a beard if you are blonde. Blonde beards looks horrible Pete Dunne is living proof of that


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Pete Dunne is also amazing can this dude get pushed to the moon soon plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dreams back is taking a beating in this match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These guys are on point tonight! Their sequences are crisp!


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Good match so far


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

VD was late in that top rope spot


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Dream fucked up lol, been a fun match so far though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a first, a coast to coast elbow


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Coast to Coast Purple Rain!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This fucking match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell Roddy, if only you have charisma :fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That knee :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THIS IS HOW YOU TELL A STORY





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I fucking love Roderick Strong


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dunne will lose to his dedication to submissions this is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

0-2 :fuck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly I wanted Dream to drop the title


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dream acts like such a heel sometimes, but never turns because peopl love him.

And God so much shit In this match looks like it hurts so much.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roddy can never win a singles title! :lol


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

that finish was awesome


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't think that was very good either.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Wait....did Dream pin Dunn? I missed it.

Ok Dunn pretty much took 3 finishers, I'm not as salty anymore


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

That was a slick finish


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Can I get a Dream vs Walter match please


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FUCK


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Judging by that ending i'd say next Takeover is when UE holds all the gold. Cause they protected Roddy there, he had it won and Dream didn't pin him.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I get a feeling Cole is going to lose the title tonight


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Fantastic match


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Motn

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That was a nice battle.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

When street profits won... :fuckthis

When roddy didn’t win... :fuckthis

Seriously though that was a great match!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> 0-2 :fuck


Damn man I really thought Roddy was going to win there for a sec


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank God Roddy didn't eat the pin! What a finish!


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

are there really not gonna be any title changes!?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Dream acts like such a heel sometimes, but never turns because peopl love him.
> 
> 
> 
> And God so much shit In this match looks like it hurts so much.




He’s not a heel???? I don’t watch this but that dude is such a heel lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Enjoyed that, TUE getting all the gold seemed likely tonight so where they go from here should be interesting, since it still feels inevitable


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ellthom said:


> I get a feeling Cole is going to lose the title tonight


Hey, watch your mouth. You'll upset Marky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear to God I thought the people on that video package were chanting "Ospreay, Ospreay" :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Judging by that ending i'd say next Takeover is when UE holds all the gold. Cause they protected Roddy there, he had it won and Dream didn't pin him.


You'd think tonight they'd pull the trigger with that. They've been milking that idea for far too long now. We need to move on from that possibility.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Destroy this bitch Shayna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Now it is time for the toilet break before the main event.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

sara sad said:


> are there really not gonna be any title changes!?


Yeah, of course. Mia.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It legit feels like Baszler has been champion for 2 years.


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

Unpredictable show so far, aside from Io winning. I didn't expect the Street Profits and Dream to retain. Now I don't know what to expect from the next two matches. I would have said Shayna & Cole, but that would mean no title change, which is strange.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Imperium vs TUE at War Games would be sick


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Here is the show. Come on Mia!!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> You'd think tonight they'd pull the trigger with that. They've been milking that idea for far too long now. We need to move on from that possibility.


It'll be Survivor Series weekend. That weekend needs a burst of energy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not really feling this match. That triple threat was an amazing match though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

sara sad said:


> are there really not gonna be any title changes!?


I'd say Shayna drops the title to Mia, it makes too much sense not to, Io needs a face to take the title off of and Shayna needs to be called up.

And i'll be damned if Cole loses the title back to Gargano hot potatoing the title, no that can't happen. So yeah Shayna needs to be the only one to drop their title tonight.


----------



## thewhitecrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Io Shiari has some mean talent. Too bad she aint gonna accomplish much when she gets to the main roster, WWE hates Asian women.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

I can think of 5 times where Shayna could/should have dropped the title...Tonight isnt one of them


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As much as I love Shayna, I'm ready for her to drop that title and move onto the main roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just like Becky, Mia is another woman who is trying so hard to be badass


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mia getting her own entrance.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Shayna really got one of the GOAT NXT theme songs ever.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Special entrance, we’ll Mia’s losing for sure now.

Going with Shayna to retain. Long shot, but in the back of my mind I think a certain captain could make her return tonight.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> It legit feels like Baszler has been champion for 2 years.


She's been champion since April 2018 if we're not counting Kairi's relatively short reign, so that's not far from reality...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You can hear a pin drop


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mia got rid of Shayna's buddies? I suddenly like her a lot more :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Special entrance, we’ll Mia’s losing for sure now.
> 
> Going with Shayna to retain. Long shot, but in the back of my mind I think a certain captain could make her return tonight.


Cole won with a special entrance :hmm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hasn't Shayna won a ton of matches on her own without Shaffir and Duke? they're acting as if shes never won without their help.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Piss Break match so here is some Charly from tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Unless Shayna is getting called up to take out Becky/Bayley, hoping she retains. Big fan of her.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Umm...was that Riddle at the end of Yim's crew?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah this new ring announcer fucking sucks compared to Kayla Braxton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Shayna really got one of the GOAT NXT theme songs ever.


She and Corbin are the worst wrestlers who got the best themes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> Just like Becky, Mia is another woman who is trying so hard to be badass


At least she trying! We need some faces with an edge and not be all smiley cutesy babyface shit they always do.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

My feed just crashed weirdly.

WTF


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I love Mia but it seems the crowd doesn't give a fuck about this match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Feed's back.

Good.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Can't believe Mia is only 30. Seems like I first saw her in TNA over 10 years ago.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Shayna should squash Charlotte


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I love Mia but it seems the crowd doesn't give a fuck about this match.


Don't blame them.

I don't really either.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Real crazy to think Keith Lee is fucking Mia.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Hpn said:


> Shayna should squash Charlotte


Shayna should choke Becky out in 3 minutes and take the title, you have a top heel after that, they are lacking that. Brock and Cena got squashed, she can too


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> My feed just crashed weirdly.
> 
> WTF


Even the Network doesn't want to watch this shit.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Shayna matches follow the same formula every match its so boring.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Wargames is in Chicago. Era takes all the gold there. Calling it.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Shayna should choke Becky out in 3 minutes and take the title, you have a top heel after that, they are lacking that. Brock and Cena got squashed, she can too


Yes please


----------



## thewhitecrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Cole wins tonight no doubt


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Real crazy to think Keith Lee is fucking Mia.


I know :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so fucking boring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Shayna matches follow the same formula every match its so boring.


Yup, I don't see what some people see in her. I find her extremely boring and overrated and extremely unpleasant to look at.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don’t like women’s wrestling but the Io match was such fire and then this? Really?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Real crazy to think Keith Lee is fucking Mia.


He's giving her that SPIRIT BOMB! :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> I know :lol


Shit is wild :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow 85 people in here.

NXT interest this year :buried

I'm out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All of Mia's moves look so weak.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah I knew this match wouldn't be that good.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

If Shayna wins and we get a Dakota return I would mark the fuck out


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Even assuming Cole/Gargano 3 is some Tokyo Dome Classic, this has to be a contender for the first bad TakeOver, right? Tag Titles defended in a match which felt like it was made for Raw. Triple Threat for the US Title could only be described as "fine". This absolute snoozefest of a women's title match that no one cares about. Even the Shirai/Io match which I liked isn't really up to the standard of what we usually consider a "TakeOver match".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sephiroth766 said:


> If Shayna wins and we get a Dakota return I would mark the fuck out


ME TOO!!! :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit the crowd is dead. They just repeated the same spot..... I hate when they do shit like that. You fuxked it up, move on and dont repeat it. Makes it look super fake.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait big Keith Lee is seriously laying the pipe to this little thing? Holy shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> This match


Nothing iconic about it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pizzamorg said:


> Even assuming Cole/Gargano 3 is some Tokyo Dome Classic, this has to be a contender for the first bad TakeOver, right? Tag Titles defended in a match which felt like it was made for Raw. Triple Threat for the US Title could only be described as "fine". This absolute snoozefest of a women's title match that no one cares about. Even the Shirai/Io match which I liked isn't really up to the standard of what we usually consider a "TakeOver match".


Yes and NXT has been mediocre to bad all year. I feel bad for all of the Champions at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Wait big Keith Lee is seriously laying the pipe to this little thing? Holy shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Piping that shit on a regular my guy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match fucking sucks, have some more Charly

https://i.imgur.com/T5PNlrH.mp4


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shayna's arm took a lot of damage in that bump! Looked nasty!


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

That bump was badly done. I hope there isn't damage.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn, Mia lost?!?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIA tapped :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This fucking reign of terror never ends :fuck:fuckthis


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG Shayna's title reign is gonna last forever lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy fuck, Cole is going to lose. There's been NO title changes tonight.

Man fuck triple h.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Shayna's selling of the arm injury, and her adapting her submission to it, was great. So underrated, is she.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

AND STILL! WAY TO GO SHAYNA!


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Shayna again... whatever.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This talentless bitch's reign of terror is never ending. It's so much worse then Asuka's reign of terror ever was.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Wasn't feeling that match, but I did enjoy the last few submission transitions


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i'm convinced Triple H is just gonna have Shayan vacant the title like Asuka, i just don't see who he's ever gonna let go over her, theres literally ZERO fucking babyfaces right now to take the title off her.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Piping that shit on a regular my guy.




My man...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I really don't see what they are building Shayna too. She's beaten everyone, and beat Mia clean by herself.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Bits and pieces of a good match there, not enough


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I can't help but laugh :lmao:lmao:lmao this shit reign is never ending.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Shayna current title reign is the worst run that title has ever had since its inception. I didn't mind Shayna first reign but this one seems so pointless


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cole is really gonna fucking lose.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So, who's next for Shayna?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ellthom said:


> Shayna current title reign is the worst run that title has ever had since its inception. I didn't mind Shayna first reign but this one seems so pointless


Nah her first reign was just as bad.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dakota is the only one who should take the title from her in story line.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

WTF was that? I've never seen 2 close friends have a less hard hitting affair, plus they had no chemistry. 

Also, who was the dummy who booked both of them to have injured arms so neither could keep a consistent flowing offense?


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Maybe Cole wins so they can phase this whole TakeOver out of continuity and start again for the next cycle.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm annoyed that she's still champion, but Moa wasnt ready. I think it is clear after tonight that Candice and Io are next in line for that title.

Again though, why does every single womens takeover match end in an anticlimactic submission! It always feels like they end it before it picks up


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WALTER :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll be back guys, fingers crossed Cole doesn't lose.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

With IO heel..I...dont understand whats next? Dakota Kai? Lmao be serious. Jesus.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> So, who's next for Shayna?


Dakota or Teagan I suppose, unless they build Candice back up


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm going to Cardiff. Here there is nothing to see anymore.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shayna retains, good!

Why? Because Mia Yim is fucking boring and shouldn't have even been in a title match in the first place.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm calling it now they are pulling an Asuka and having this bitch relinquish the title.

Triple H's hard on Shayna is next world.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Bate's hairline, holy fuck, isn't he only like 12 years old?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Nah her first reign was just as bad.


It was far more bearable than her current reign for sure


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Shayna is such a dominant champion. Whoever beats her is a made woman.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

WALTER


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Who beats Shayna? Dakota? Candice or someone from NXT UK like Piper


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

WHY THE FUCK DO THEY KEEP THE BELT ON THAT BITCH!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It makes zero fucking sense for Shayna to retain there, ZERO. Io beat the only big bayface they got in the division, Io is a heel, shes got the most momentum, but she can't feud with a heel so Shayan logically should have lost. At this point it seems like Triple H is obsessed with Shayna never losing and disregarding all logic, so now shes beaten literally EVERYONE, theres no one fucking left.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Welp, the reign continues! To be fair if it was dropped now it would've ended in a heatless match. Hopefully theirs some excitement to the next title build up.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Who beats Shayna? Dakota? Candice or someone from NXT UK like Piper


Maybe LeRae, they made her look awesome here out of nowhere, even in defeat. You have to hope there is a reason for this. I feel like the crowd would accept her beating Shayna too, in a way they wouldn't with people they've tried like Belair and Yim.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Takeover Cardiff the same day as AEW All Out? gonna be a long ass day of wrestling.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh it'll be a "demonic" structure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's hope


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160354665889959936


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Shayna won?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tegan beating Shayna would be too good to be true... :mark


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> Takeover Cardiff the same day as AEW All Out? gonna be a long ass day of wrestling.


It will be.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Imagine if we ever get Ciampa Walter


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Takeover Cardiff the same day as AEW All Out? gonna be a long ass day of wrestling.


And also the same day that the NJPW show in England as well :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Johnny Wrestling with a new titantron.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking Wolverine outfit :lol

This SOB is gonna kick out of death tonight with that gear isn't he? :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Honestly fucking sick of gargano in nxt


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Look at that Wolverine gear, setting us up for 70 straight finisher kick outs. Let us do this.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

I love the Gargano theme.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Scared yet @MarkyWhipwreck?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SHOCK THE SYSTEM!!


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

This is how ya build a title's prestige. Lots of strong defenses, plentiful challengers. Great call Hunter!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Loads of Adam Cole chants too :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Johnny is still a chubby kid at heart


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Both guys got new Titantrons, what does it mean?!


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Takeover Cardiff the same day as AEW All Out? gonna be a long ass day of wrestling.


takeover and summerslam same weekend as g1 block finals and final this weekend, speaking of long ass days


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BOOM


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ADAM COLE BAYBAY!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THREE STAGES OF HELL is happening! :mark


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Johnny getting booed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Johnny with the muddling reaction.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah this ring announcer needs to go.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I like that Wolverine Getup Johnny has on.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

The ring announcer towers over both of them..


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Cole's so gorgeous.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I must admit... I turned this show off. NXT has not been that good lately and this awful show only proves it further. Glad I tapped prior to the NT women’s title of terror match. That would yave just made the disappointment worse.

What happened to NXT?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

After this night is over the only thing undisputed are gonna be draped in is disappointment


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole chants louder than Johnny Gargano chants.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> I must admit... I turned this show off. NXT has not been that good lately and this awful show only proves it further. Glad I tapped prior to the NT women’s title of terror match. That would yave just made the disappointment worse.
> 
> What happened to NXT?


It's still awesome. Just one odd decision tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These guys can barely see over the ropes I can’t with this lol sorry guys I won’t shit on this I’m just gonna leave the thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gargano needs to be called up after this, so tired of this guy main eventing every single Takeover.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> It's still awesome. Just one odd decision tonight.


Hated the tag match result. Didn’t give on damn about Io/candace. Dain and Riddle both bore me. And the triple threat, while good, suffers from the same ole shit syndrome. And Shayna still champ and the new destroyer of a division like Asuka was..... yeah, F show and one match won’t save that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> These guys can barely see over the ropes I can’t with this lol sorry guys I won’t shit on this I’m just gonna leave the thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude you have MJF in ur avatar, he's no bigger than these two.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah this ring announcer needs to go.


Mike Rome should go back to ring announcing Takeover's & TV, this bitch should do the live events.

I found out who she is btw:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alicia_Warrington


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> Hated the tag match result. Didn’t give on damn about Io/candace. Dain and Riddle both bore me. And the triple threat, while good, suffers from the same ole shit syndrome. And Shayna still champ and the new destroyer of a division like Asuka was..... yeah, F show and one match won’t save that.


Um....okay then.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> I must admit... I turned this show off. NXT has not been that good lately and this awful show only proves it further. Glad I tapped prior to the NT women’s title of terror match. That would yave just made the disappointment worse.
> 
> What happened to NXT?


It turned from a developmental booked like a territory into a glorified indy fed over the last few years. Sucks, because I used to like it.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

If Cole loses I imagine we'll see the UE on Raw or SD. I can only imagine how booked to hell they will get there. Probably be better off on 205 Live.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

McGee said:


> If Cole loses I imagine we'll see the UE on Raw or SD. I can only imagine how booked to hell they will get there. Probably be better off on 205 Live.


They're still a major part of NXT, and NXT would struggle without them IMO, so I don't see them being called up anytime soon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These two are not Okada and Omega, that's for sure


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum came in, saw who was wrestling and was like "it's Adam Cole baybay" :lol Then she saw Gargano and said "he's married to that wrestler woman, Candice sometihng isn't he?" lol, my Mum remembers Candice more than Johnny for some reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dudebuster :bjpenn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Dude you have MJF in ur avatar, he's no bigger than these two.




But he would talk the two around fifteen corners. These geeks couldn’t talk me into buying a beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> It turned from a developmental booked like a territory into a glorified indy fed over the last few years. Sucks, because I used to like it.


That glorified indy fed is producing classics out the rear..


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i'm convinced Triple H is just gonna have Shayan vacant the title like Asuka, i just don't see who he's ever gonna let go over her, theres literally ZERO fucking babyfaces right now to take the title off her.


I still wish Dakota Kai would for a feelsgood story, but after that match earlier, I say either Shirai or Candace will get it next.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

'This is awesome' chants.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

knee hurts, then doesn't


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Is there even a cage hanging above the ring I haven't seen it in any of the camera angles? Maybe this only goes 2 falls.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> knee hurts, then doesn't




Thunder is on the network. Was hoping your ass would show up. Let’s do a live WCW watchalong. Is there a sub I can do that in? We will just start from the good shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These motherfuckers already kicking out of everything in the first fall :lol



Mox Girl said:


> My Mum came in, saw who was wrestling and was like "it's Adam Cole baybay" :lol Then she saw Gargano and said "he's married to that wrestler woman, Candice sometihng isn't he?" lol, *my Mum remembers Candice more than Johnny for some reason.*


I would too :curry2


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Malakai said:


> I still wish Dakota Kai would for a feelsgood story, but after that match earlier, I say either Shirai or Candace will get it next.


Don't forget Tegan Nox.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

McGee said:


> Is there even a cage hanging above the ring I haven't seen it in any of the camera angles? Maybe this only goes 2 falls.


There is.

Covered with bardbed wire on top, weapons on the side of the cage apparently.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

LOL on the low blow by cole...genius!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

that ref is jacked


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> But he would talk the two around fifteen corners. These geeks couldn’t talk me into buying a beer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I give you Gargano, but Cole is one of the best talkers in the business :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God almighty how many moves are the announcers gonna call the wrong names tonight? calling Io's submission the Koji Clutch when it wasn't, calling the Samoan Driver Cole hit a Michinoku Driver and now calling Cole's kneedrop Brainbuster the Ushigoroshi, Jesus you idiots get ur shit together.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

McGee said:


> Is there even a cage hanging above the ring I haven't seen it in any of the camera angles? Maybe this only goes 2 falls.


Makes sense as to why they revealed it on the preshow. Show only has half hour left as well I believe. An elaborate red herring though if that is what it is.

Also this match is boring as fuck. Gargano getting himself DQed what the fuck.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

What? Johnny if F'ing retarded.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Faces being smart is the best part of this match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Don't forget Tegan Nox.


Isn't she the chick that got injured at both MYC's and then was on the shelf for months?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Thunder is on the network. Was hoping your ass would show up. Let’s do a live WCW watchalong. Is there a sub I can do that in? We will just start from the good shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I don't have the network. I would if I did, but not giving WWE money.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gargano with that 2009 HHH logic (when he lost to Orton in the 3SOH match).


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I must admit... I turned this show off. NXT has not been that good lately and this awful show only proves it further. Glad I tapped prior to the NT women’s title of terror match. That would yave just made the disappointment worse.
> 
> What happened to NXT?


I don't get why people do this? "I didn't like earlier other matches, so I won't watch later ones"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I would too :curry2


That comes off as weird when you're replying to line involving my Mum haha :lol


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

This is stupid...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

McGee said:


> What? Johnny if F'ing retarded.


Pretty smart.

Give up the first fall, knowing the 2nd is a street fight. 

Here's the info about the cage too:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160307156350111746


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> It turned from a developmental booked like a territory into a glorified indy fed over the last few years. Sucks, because I used to like it.


Unfortunately, I rather see the unknown talent like when Mickie James worked at WWE developmental,OVW back then then she showed up at RAW in late 2005 and some fans only acknowledge her as Trish's crazy fans, that thing that made fans interesting with her character or Cena with his prototype gimmick,barely no one give a crap with that.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

2 outta 3 falls, brilliant strategy by Johnny. 2nd fall is a Street Fight!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I give you Gargano, but Cole is one of the best talkers in the business :lol




I’ve listened to Cole, he’s good. He’s not MJF good though. MJF is also built it’s hard for me to see the comparison with the two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Clever move by gargano.
Why wasting time to score a pinfall when you can use foreign objects to get a easy win in the second fall.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol I don't have the network. I would if I did, but not giving WWE money.




PM me I’ll give you my info I don’t give a fuck lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> WWE The Bash
> 
> The main event was the Three Stages of Hell match for the WWE Championship between Randy Orton and Triple H. In the first match, a singles match, Triple H was disqualified after hitting Orton with a chair, giving Orton the first victory. The next fall was the falls count anywhere match, which Triple H won after attacking Orton with the chair and a Pedigree outside the ring.


For those who didn't remember.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crowd wants tables.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> Pretty smart.
> 
> Give up the first fall, knowing the 2nd is a street fight.


It was retarded, hows he know the entire Undisputed Era wont run out during the Street Fight and ensure Cole's 2nd straight fall?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well that's a new way barricade spot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They barely touched the barricade and it fell over :maury


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> Pretty smart.
> 
> Give up the first fall, knowing the 2nd is a street fight.
> 
> ...


Logically the rest of the UE should just run out now, 4 on 1 beatdown on Johnny, match over. He beat all 4 of them once before though so can't overthink it.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not feeling this match :/


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> For those who didn't remember.




Randy should have won 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I thought for a sec Cole was going to try and hit Panama Sunrise through the table.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus that had to hurt. Cole barely made it to the other table and landed on the edge.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cole and Gargano are incapable of having a bad match....but damn do I ever hate 2 out of 3 Falls matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok why doesn't the entire Undisputed Era just run out now and gang up on Gargano? Cole get an an easy 2nd straight fall and win, this already makes no sense.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do these guys look like they can barely brake a table tho. :lol


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I’ve listened to Cole, he’s good. He’s not MJF good though. MJF is also built it’s hard for me to see the comparison with the two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MJF is a giant tool. Cole can back his shit up. MJF always looks like a clown and loses.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Johnny tables chant :maury


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Randy should have won
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He actually won the match after winning the stretcher match with help from Legacy. Cole will probably win the third fall too with help from Undisputed Era just to repeat history.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> PM me I’ll give you my info I don’t give a fuck lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol maybe sometime. Not home right now. :kliq


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stop with kicking out of an AA onto a chair. This is such trash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3rd fall here we go.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Isn't she the chick that got injured at both MYC's and then was on the shelf for months?


First was before it, 2nd was during the MYC, but she's been cleared.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> MJF is a giant tool. Cole can back his shit up. MJF always looks like a clown and loses.




You’re literally top 3 worst posters on here with your bliss shit. Excuse me if I take your opinion and wipe my ass with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh it look it's the Ambrose Asylum, but with barbed wire on the top :lol


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

It's time for the Moxley Madhouse!!!


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

This match has been terrible so far, it is like a parody of their other matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Gargano wins Cole will look so fucking bad, couldn't get a single fall and only got the 1 he did by Gargano getting DQ'ed. No way they can do Cole like that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Asylum match :lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Finally :mark


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Well, the second fall was short at least.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TUE can't get in through the top.

Cole's going to have to seemingly win by himself.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Look at all those toys!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...is Foley in this match?


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I cringe when I see kendo sticks....think I’d rather ten chair shots than 1 kendo shot


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Whole lot of weapons in there. Better be some blood for this to be believable.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> If Gargano wins Cole will look so fucking bad, couldn't get a single fall and only got the 1 he did by Gargano getting DQ'ed. No way they can do Cole like that.


Exactly, Cole with the sure win.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

bradatar said:


> You’re literally top 3 worst posters on here with your bliss shit. Excuse me if I take your opinion and wipe my ass with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not my fault that MJF is a tool. I've seen him. Nothing special at all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> First was before it, 2nd was during the MYC, but she's been cleared.


I thought it was her. Sadly she probably wont ever be pushed due to now being labeled injury prone.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sledgehammer on top :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> That glorified indy fed is producing classics out the rear..


No it's really not. Classics according to who? Dave Meltzer? Kids on the internet? It's just video game style high spot false finish "wrestling"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Not my fault that MJF is a tool. I've seen him. Nothing special at all.




Opinions are like assholes brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Even Flow said:


> Sledgehammer on top :lol


Their gift from Papa Haitch :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The only thing that is missing from this Ambrose Asylum is Mitch the potted plant.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> I thought it was her. Sadly she probably wont ever be pushed due to now being labeled injury prone.


Alexa's been injured quite a bit, and she's champ again so ya never know.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I see a bag that def has thumbtacks in it, that was the best part of the Ambrose Asylum match, the first time we'd seen thumbtacks in WWE for ages.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Opinions are like assholes brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough I suppose.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that double superkick spot looked like crap. Both guys landed mid torso.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> The only thing that is missing from this Ambrose Asylum is Mitch the potted plant.


She will be missed...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Fair enough I suppose.




Seriously got no issue with ya I just don’t agree. Your bliss shit is also my favorite gimmick going on this forum right now so I can’t hate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fight forever chants.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Fight Forever"

It does feel like they have


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> She will be missed...


Mitch was a boy :lol And Mox said in an interview that he replaced Mitch with a cactus haha.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Seriously got no issue with ya I just don’t agree. Your bliss shit is also my favorite gimmick going on this forum right now so I can’t hate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, Lexi's my favorite superstar. You have yours, I respect that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mox Girl said:


> I see a bag that def has thumbtacks in it, that was the best part of the Ambrose Asylum match, the first time we'd seen thumbtacks in WWE for ages.


Yeah, I just saw that bag too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Alexa's been injured quite a bit, and she's champ again so ya never know.


Alexa was a star before being injury prone... and she is blonde and doesn't have a thick welsh accent


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

I want them to use the fire extinguisher.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Hey, Lexi's my favorite superstar. You have yours, I respect that.




I forgot I had MJF there lol. Prob should switch to my boy Big Daddy Corbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah, that's.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Alexa was a star before being injury prone... and she is blonde and doesn't have a thick welsh accent


What does hair color and accents have to do with it? See: Lynch, Becky.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I forgot I had MJF there lol. Prob should switch to my boy Big Daddy Corbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Corbin guy eh? Alright, I can respect that. Fella gets a lot of heat.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Damn that DDT looked nasty, face first into the top of the chair.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Alexa's been injured quite a bit, and she's champ again so ya never know.


I wouldn't really call her injury prone. Outside of her 2 concussions on the main roster and a Broken nose thanks to Sasha early in her NXT career I can't really think of any others.

A little different then your 2 only appearances on TV and snapping your leg twice.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

In today’s era Taker would toss Foley off the cell and Mick would kick out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Corbin guy eh? Alright, I can respect that. Fella gets a lot of heat.




I’m the original Corbin guy. People hopped on the wagon but that’s my guy. He’s the most natural heel on the roster and his background should get him more respect. In real life he would kill anyone not Brock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

bradatar said:


> In today’s era Taker would toss Foley off the cell and Mick would kick out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha I read this and thought it was sarcasm then thought for a second and went “that sounds about right”


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> What does hair color and accents have to do with it? See: Lynch, Becky.


Becky is the exception, not the rule


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

This 3rd fall has been insane. This and Io vs Candice best parts of this show.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I’m the original Corbin guy. People hopped on the wagon but that’s my guy. He’s the most natural heel on the roster and his background should get him more respect. In real life he would kill anyone not Brock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen to that!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gargano kicking out of 2 straight Canadian Destroyers... yep this is the same as their last match, a fucking kickout fest.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

wow Cole jumped from a ladder and did the bullshit. how does that make it hurt more?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Johnny kickout is back


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

blaird said:


> Ha I read this and thought it was sarcasm then thought for a second and went “that sounds about right”




The mother fucker kicked out after an AA onto a sideways chair. This type of no selling I thought was set on Cena. It’s so bad lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Becky is the exception, not the rule


True but if she can, why not Tegan? She'll have a lot of fan support!


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> In today’s era Taker would toss Foley off the cell and Mick would kick out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that match kept going after Foley fell


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was that a Yowie Wowie chant? :maury


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Guys...what if one of the weapons was a broken crutch ??


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Disputed said:


> that match kept going after Foley fell




I know but mick sold getting killed. These guys look like they can run a mile right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Quick pass that man a blood packet!!! Internal bleeding!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ugh, Gargano is winning this


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I know but mick sold getting killed. These guys look like they can run a mile right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was upset by it in the first match, midway through second match i accepted it, now theyve gone somehow even beyond


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Match is going to end when they stand on that table ontop of the cage and someone or both of them go through a table in the ring


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Gargano kicking out of 2 straight Canadian Destroyers... yep this is the same as their last match, a fucking kickout fest.


Sounds like an 8 star match to me. All time great workers for sure, they shit on Hart, Flair, and every other legend because they can mindlessly do high spots with no reason or consequence. And Matt Riddle is a better worker than Booker T because he also did more high spots and had more 7 star matches


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Disputed said:


> i was upset by it in the first match, midway through second match i accepted it, now theyve gone somehow even beyond




I can’t brother I just can’t lol. I LOVE suspending my belief for this too but cmon man. This is a full blown gymnastics match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Top rope Panama sunrise... kickout

I don't know if I should fpalm or :bryanlol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're so burying the Canadian Destroyer in this match, how many more we gonna have kicked out of?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Normally kickout spam doesn't bother me that much, but kicking out after that? come on.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

How sadistic. He will cut his nails with pliers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

#BloodAndGuts


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd was expecting thumbtacks!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Canadian Destroyer through 2 tables, Gargano would kick out.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

they really should be bleeding at this point cmon


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jesus Christ these guys are shit workers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

what was the point of the barb wire?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES!! Thank you! 

Now get Gargano on the main roster already and let Cole move on to someone else.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

YES!!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#Boom :squirtle


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@MarkyWhipwreck ; you can breathe again

AT least your favorite can be champion for a bit longer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Match is going to end when they stand on that table ontop of the cage and someone or both of them go through a table in the ring


Called it :ha


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep. Predictable finish & winner. Good match though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The super kick and Canadian destroyer is equal to a leg drop now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How did Cole even move after taking that bump?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a pile of garbage of a match.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Man I am used to this sense of defeated disappointment at the end of a MR PPV but this is a new sensation for a TakeOver. What a mediocre show that was.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

I DON'T BELIEVE WHAT I JUST SAW! WHAT EVEN WAS THAT?!


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Marky was about to have a heart attack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That match was ok...but that finish. :sodone


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

RIP.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BIG MATCH COLE DOES IT AGAIN !!!!! 


ANOTHER FIVE STAR BANGER !!!


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

RKing85 said:


> what was the point of the barb wire?


Gave Cole and Gargano a plausible reason to both go to the top of the cage (Cole running away).


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That bump was insane. Hope Cole is ok!


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Grand finale. Very well done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Worst Takeover in YEARS. Good luck to all the Champions being the face of NXT during it's least popular and least in terms of quality era. That finish. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dragonball has better selling and psychology than modern day pro wrestling. And they're supposed to be far beyond superhuman. This shit is honestly retarded. These guys suck


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

One of the few times a Takeover didn't leave me saying no way the main roster can top that. I only really liked the third fall of the Main Event and Io/Candice. SummerSlam better top that tomorrow.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

johnny failure amirite guys


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Imagine thinking that match sucked lol.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

People get mad that Goldberg and Taker don't put over modern talent. What talent is there to put over? A bunch of tiny dweebs who look like shit, can't talk, and can't work? If guys like Cole and Gargano are the future of the business, the business is fucked.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Imagine thinking that match sucked lol.


EXACTLY !!!!!!


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Honestly, I felt the match went kinda downhill once they went in the cage. The 1st fall was pretty good and I really enjoyed the work they did in the 2nd fall but something felt really off with that 3rd fall and that finish was kinda flat. Definitely the weakest of the 3 matches IMO and I wasn't a fan of the 2nd match they had. Still the right guy won.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Not my cup of tea this match.
Enough with the 40+ min matches.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I guess this was NXT Takeover: No Sell because besides Dream nobody on the card attempted to sell.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Have to admit I wasn't a fan of this Takeover.

Hoping Takeover UK in 3 weeks is an improvement.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

@TheLooseCannon; what sub can we start our nitro and thunder rewatch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The last 2 matches were just disappointing. Not in the sense of them being trash but Shayna retaining wasn't interesting and Cole vs Gargano seemed like it was trying too hard to be epic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shayna being booked so dominant for so long has very much killed the NXT women's division.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> what was the point of the barb wire?


Maybe it is just because I am tired and sad/angry that the show was so mediocre but what the hell was the point of that entire match. 

Gargano got another shot because. 

The confusing psychology of their stipulation choices didn't play out any meaningful way in the match itself to explain this away. 

We slogged through them going through the motions in the most basic version of a singles match between the two before Gargano nonsensically threw the fall away. 

We then moved into a street fight but they moved into this knowing that when the eventual final fall would come, there'd be no blood packets/pills or additional spots, it would just be a continuation... inside a cage. 

We had NXT close with the devilish look in the eyes of Regal about how only he knows what the third fall is but then he just gives it away on the preshow which throws out the entire mystery of the angle they are building. 

Also, why did Cole even win? That is two TakeOver cycles in a row where it has been about the Undisputed clean sweeping but the only person who wins is Cole. Is Cole going to break away from the rest of the Undisputed? As before, psychologically, it was balanced more logically the other way round with Cole losing while the others won, putting his leadership qualities in question. Now Cole is suddenly the only guy in his group that can get it done. But why, what meaningful story pay off have we had in eight months for this inversion? 

Just what a load of fuck this was, the match and the show. 

Let us build an entire TakeOver around a TUE Clean Sweep then have TUE lose clean in the opening match of the card. THE BOOKING FUCK ME TOKYO DOME 6 MELTZER. I know why Shirai's mind splintered, I am gonna go get some leather trousers and cool music.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

who should be next for adam cole


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Imagine thinking that match sucked lol.


It was fucking garbage. A mockery of the art that is pro wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I guess this was NXT Takeover: No Sell because besides Dream nobody on the card attempted to sell.


It had all the negatives of modern day wrestling. Everybody more concerned with doing epic spots than telling a solid cohesive story.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gargano/Zayn feud, please. And a good one, not Zayn being squashed after running his mouth.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Overall OK show but definitely one of the more disappointing Takeovers. The sooner Ciampa can come back the better as the show definitely seems to miss him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cole vs Gargano would've made more sense and been much better if the 2nd fall wasn't so long. What's the point of Gargano getting himself disqualified in the first fall, if it's going to take him 15+ minutes to win the 2nd fall? The 2nd fal should've took all of 2 minutes. Then spend the rest of the time in the house of horrors cage


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Takeover as usual was amazing. No way Summerslam touches it. That fucking ending, holy...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Gargano and Cole should have legit died with that fall off the cage so we don't have to see them wrestle again.

Anybody who disagrees is clearly wrong and should be banned straight up :armfold :armfold :armfold


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pizzamorg said:


> Also, why did Cole even win? That is two TakeOver cycles in a row where it has been about the Undisputed clean sweeping but the only person who wins is Cole. Is Cole going to break away from the rest of the Undisputed? As before, psychologically, it was balanced more logically the other way round with Cole losing while the others won, putting his leadership qualities in question. Now Cole is suddenly the only guy in his group that can get it done. But why, what meaningful story pay off have we had in eight months for this inversion?
> .


I think that's exactly where they're going though. I remember awhile back I think it was you that said, Cole needs to stop being such a chickenshit and get it done on his own. That's exactly what he's doing now. For over a year it was TUE doing all the work and winning while Cole is getting his ass kicked and his leadership was questioned until he finally won. Now that Cole is on a fucking role, he's probably gonna start to separate himself from TUE, at least until he helps them win the gold.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow. I actually watched expecting the TakeOver to be good as usual, and it was the worst I've ever seen.

I don't want to entirely be a debbie downer, so let's get to the positives first.

- This new heel Io is really cool. You can tell how much more alive she is in this persona. And that match with Candice was my MOTN. Easily the best women's match in NXT since Asuka left. Gee, I wonder why? Maybe because Shayna wasn't in it? I loved the whole thing, but it also made me lament over what could have been. Imagine if Io turned into this character against Kairi and had a match with her tonight. Unbelievable. What a missed opportunity. What a waste.

- Obviously, the triple threat match was good. Dream retaining was a surprise but a pleasant one. Now let's get Dream vs. Dunne one on one.

Now we get to the shit.

- As soon as Dream retained, I knew Mia was doomed. My prediction of Shayna losing was only because I thought TUE would do a clean sweep. Absent that, the idiotic plot hole would reemerge, and it did. And I knew that match wasn't going to be good but HOL-YEE SHIT. Worst women's match in TakeOver history. Worse than the Shayna vs. Nikki Cross and Bianca Belair matches. Possibly the worst TakeOver match I've ever seen. And that crowd was DEAD. NOBODY GAVE A SINGLE FUCK. Just another shit, boring Shayna TakeOver match everyone has gotten used to falling asleep to. Contrast this piece of shit with the Io match earlier. *WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO WAKE UP AND GET A CLUE, TRIPLE H?!* Probably never.

- Mixed feelings on the main event. The wrestling match bored me because we've seen it all before twice. Things started coming alive when the weapons came out, but it just went way too overboard with Johnny kicking out of the Panama Sunrise from the ladder and Cole kicking out of the avalanche piledriver.

And as far as booking goes, this show was awful. How could not a single title change hands on what's supposed to be NXT's biggest show? I was hoping that this would reset some things but we're just back to the stale status quo. Undisputed chokes but Cole still retains? WTF? Shayna retains. Even bigger WTF?

This new heel Io and Dream are the only things I care about for NXT right now and that isn't worth watching every week. I'll see what the next tapings bring but things don't look good right now. I think Triple H has finally lost it. He's become another Vince. Just dreadful.

Wow.

BTW, I missed the tag match because I got home at 7:30. Is it worth checking out?



The XL 2 said:


> Dragonball has better selling and psychology than modern day pro wrestling. And they're supposed to be far beyond superhuman. This shit is honestly retarded. These guys suck


For real. I'm watching Hajime no Ippo right now and can't stop. That show promotes its fights better than anything WWE has done in years. The season ending title fight between Ippo and Sendo feels bigger than any match WWE has promoted since Cena/Rock.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Gargano and Cole should have legit died with that fall off the cage so we don't have to see them wrestle again.
> 
> Anybody who disagrees is clearly wrong and should be banned straight up :armfold :armfold :armfold


You sure you want me to be banned buddy ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Shayna being booked so dominant for so long has very much killed the NXT women's division.




It’s Ronda 2.0 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This Takeover wasn't terrible but it wasn't as good a past ones. Quality seems to be dipping a little.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I guess this was NXT Takeover: No Sell because besides Dream nobody on the card attempted to sell.


Dream is the only guy on NXT worth half a shit. Cole and Gargano are unspeakably awful pretty much everywhere. The business is going to be dead in 5 years unless AEW books real pro wrestling


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry but, matches like this and the fans that support it, are the biggest problem with wrestling today.

My fandom since 1991 is being challenged like never before, which is saying something when I take into account how bad things have been at certain points during that time, and If HHH is set to take over (no pun intended) and will push this nonsense wrestling even more than Vince is currently allowing, I'll go from a part time viewer to a never viewer.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly this match was the inverse of their 1st 2/3 Falls match.

The 1st 2 falls were really good. Great wrestling. And the 3rd fall while brutal, went into overkill territory. I mean my god, 3 fucking Canadian Destroyers at the end. That final fall should just been a few big bumps and be done with it.

Overall another fun Takeover. Tag match delivered. Io vs. Candice delivered. The 3 way delivered. And the main event was fun with flaws.

And yes, Shayna vs. Mia sucked. Wasn't Shayna's best performane, but Mia is straight up washed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Classic WF.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You sure you want me to be banned buddy ?


If you disagree... then yes. :armfold

...Even if you are the resident loveable Cole mark.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Wow. I actually watched expecting the TakeOver to be good as usual, and it was the worst I've ever seen.
> 
> I don't want to entirely be a debbie downer, so let's get to the positives first.
> 
> ...


Gotta check that anime out. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> If you disagree... then yes. :armfold
> 
> ...Even if you are the resident loveable Cole mark.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think that's exactly where they're going though. I remember awhile back I think it was you that said, Cole needs to stop being such a chickenshit and get it done on his own. That's exactly what he's doing now. For over a year it was TUE doing all the work and winning while Cole is getting his ass kicked and his leadership was questioned until he finally won. Now that Cole is on a fucking role, he's probably gonna start to separate himself from TUE, at least until he helps them win the gold.


Yeah and I liked that storytelling. Cole was the leader of a dominant faction, didn't take his matches seriously and made himself look like an idiot in front of his boys so it was time to put his serious hat on and show how it is done. Awesome. But somewhere along the way with that the karmic scales seem to have been tipped and now Cole is wrestling properly the rest of TUE have been nerfed. I have nothing against Cole going lone wolf but him being overthrown in TUE and being forced to go solo/go on a road to redemption and maybe even turn face is a far more interesting story than TUE sucking because they need to for the story so Cole can drop them.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I am the Storm said:


> Sorry but, matches like this and the fans that support it, are the biggest problem with wrestling today.
> 
> My fandom since 1991 is being challenged like never before, which is saying something when I take into account how bad things have been at certain points during that time, and If HHH is set to take over (no pun intended) and will push this nonsense wrestling even more than Vince is currently allowing, I'll go from a part time viewer to a never viewer.


I'd take WWF 1995, Raw 09, and WCW 2000 over this shit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Classic WF.




So people who don’t like forty non finishes and kick outs are “typical wf”? You’re so edgy dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

bradatar said:


> So people who don’t like forty non finishes and kick outs are “typical wf”? You’re so edgy dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right? Shit pisses me off on here, if someone says they don't like something there is always someone on here who acts like they have the moral high ground and go "That was amazing man, why can't you just enjoy stuff" when they don't realise they are the problem as people like them who let WWE shovel all their shit into their mouths are why WWE have regressed so badly and show no interest in improving.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pizzamorg said:


> Yeah and I liked that storytelling. Cole was the leader of a dominant faction, didn't take his matches seriously and made himself look like an idiot in front of his boys so it was time to put his serious hat on and show how it is done. Awesome. But somewhere along the way with that the karmic scales seem to have been tipped and now Cole is wrestling properly the rest of TUE have been nerfed. *I have nothing against Cole going lone wolf but him being overthrown in TUE and being forced to go solo/go on a road to redemption and maybe even turn face is a far more interesting story than TUE sucking because they need to for the story so Cole can drop them.*


Well I agree with you there but I don't think there would've been anyway to get to that with Cole really being the only top tier heel.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think that's exactly where they're going though. I remember awhile back I think it was you that said, Cole needs to stop being such a chickenshit and get it done on his own. That's exactly what he's doing now. For over a year it was TUE doing all the work and winning while Cole is getting his ass kicked and his leadership was questioned until he finally won. Now that Cole is on a fucking role, he's probably gonna start to separate himself from TUE, at least until he helps them win the gold.


Era's winning all the Gold at TO WarGames in Chicago.



Jedah said:


> Wow. I actually watched expecting the TakeOver to be good as usual, and it was the worst I've ever seen.
> 
> I don't want to entirely be a debbie downer, so let's get to the positives first.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but........HUH?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

bradatar said:


> It’s Ronda 2.0
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's worse. WAY WORSE.

At least Ronda varied her matches and there was an end in sight to her reign.

With Shayna it's just like this loop that you can't escape. Same shit. Repeat. Same shit. Repeat. And we don't know when it will end. It's Brock Lesnar but without any of the occasional brilliance he shows.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Well I agree with you there but I don't think there would've been anyway to get to that with Cole really being the only top tier heel.


I dunno, hasn't stopped them the other way round. Roddy's heel turn to join TUE was pure nonsense and they do their best to avoid referencing the full chain of events and just act like it was always that way. At least Cole's transition would actually have a logical arc to it not "well I could win this match with my partner and carry on my face character they've been building for me for months really well NAH heel turn instead"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jedah said:


> It's worse. WAY WORSE.
> 
> At least Ronda varied her matches and there was an end in sight to her reign.
> 
> With Shayna it's just like this loop that you can't escape. Same shit. Repeat. Same shit. Repeat. And we don't know when it will end. It's Brock Lesnar but without any of the occasional brilliance he shows.




Don’t watch NXT so this is cool to hear. So she’s burying people as an inferior talent and there’s no end game? That seems absurd. I watched tonight and it seems like that Asian is gonna beat her ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Match of the night for me was Io and Candice. I also really liked the Triple threat and the Main event. Overall it was a middle of the pack takeover, but I've also become way more critical because they have set the bar so high. 

Street prophets vs undisputed era: 6/10
Io Shirai vs. Candice LeRae: 9/10
Dunne vs Strong vs Dream: 7/10
Baszler vs Mia Yim: 5/10
Gargano vs. Cole: 8/10

Not the greatest takeover but still very enjoyable.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Gotta check that anime out. Thanks for the recommendation.


It's awesome man. Do so as soon as possible. Good fights, built well, good characters.

Takamura, the middleweight champ, has more charisma in his pinky than anyone we saw tonight not named Dream.



bradatar said:


> Don’t watch NXT so this is cool to hear. So she’s burying people as an inferior talent and there’s no end game? That seems absurd. I watched tonight and it seems like that Asian is gonna beat her ass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what's happening and has been happening at least since last _October._


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Don’t watch NXT so this is cool to hear. So she’s burying people as an inferior talent and there’s no end game? That seems absurd. I watched tonight and it seems like that Asian is gonna beat her ass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is basically exactly what they did with Asuka but it seemed less egregious with Asuka because it was really the first time Haitch had done that kinda shit and she was existing in a much better built women's roster. 

Shayna is actually a pretty cool wrestler but Haitch's bullshit has meant people aren't as eager to accept a champion like Baszler (for good reason) and it just feels directionless because the women's division is such an absolute wasteland with women getting one TakeOver cycle to be built up, to be beaten by Baszler and then vanish as they start from scratch again.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Don’t watch NXT so this is cool to hear. So she’s burying people as an inferior talent and there’s no end game? That seems absurd. I watched tonight and it seems like that Asian is gonna beat her ass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're refering to Io as "that Asian" Shayna has beaten her numerous times and the last time was the last she was allowed to get a title shot... that's why she turned heel. Seems odd to have her booked as the only credible threat coming out of this show.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> It's worse. WAY WORSE.
> 
> At least Ronda varied her matches and there was an end in sight to her reign.
> 
> With Shayna it's just like this loop that you can't escape. Same shit. Repeat. Same shit. Repeat. And we don't know when it will end. It's Brock Lesnar but without any of the occasional brilliance he shows.


So because Shayna is a dominant champion that actually gives the title even more prestige, she's bad. .......I have nothing.



Pizzamorg said:


> I dunno, hasn't stopped them the other way round. Roddy's heel turn to join TUE was pure nonsense and they do their best to avoid referencing the full chain of events and just act like it was always that way. At least Cole's transition would actually have a logical arc to it not "well I could win this match with my partner and carry on my face character they've been building for me for months really well NAH heel turn instead"


Roddy had been subtly teasing that turn for months. His strong suit is his wrestling ability not his mic game. Era lets him just be a snarky asshole which he's great at.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Gives the title even more prestige?" Are you fucking joking? You think stinkers like that match tonight give this title prestige?

That crowd was dead. Nobody even gives a fuck about the NXT women's title anymore. It's been dead since Asuka left.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> "Gives the title even more prestige?" Are you fucking joking? You think stinkers like that match tonight give this title prestige?
> 
> That crowd was dead. Nobody even gives a fuck about the NXT women's title anymore. It's been dead since Asuka left.


The problem was her opponent.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Roddy had been subtly teasing that turn for months. His strong suit is his wrestling ability not his mic game. Era lets him just be a snarky asshole which he's great at.


You've convinced yourself of that but if you go back and watch the two or three TakeOver Cycles that lead up to it, you'll realise it was a YuGiOh sized ass pull where they had an end and clearly didn't have the interest in creating the means to get there.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> The problem was her opponent.


No it wasn't. This is far from the first time Shayna has put on a stinker at a TakeOver. This was the worst of them no doubt, but it's part of the same pattern stretching back since her debut. And it never ends.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Pizzamorg said:


> You've convinced yourself of that but if you go back and watch the two or three TakeOver Cycles that lead up to it, you'll realise it was a YuGiOh sized ass pull where they had an end and clearly didn't have the interest in creating the means to get there.


Okay, what would you do? Ball's in your court.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Cole vs Gargano would've made more sense and been much better if the 2nd fall wasn't so long. What's the point of Gargano getting himself disqualified in the first fall, if it's going to take him 15+ minutes to win the 2nd fall? The 2nd fal should've took all of 2 minutes. Then spend the rest of the time in the house of horrors cage


This is most definitely my major gripe with the match. Cole getting in any offense in the second fall shouldn't have been a thing. At the beginning of the third fall, they were standing face to face!!! What the fuck is the point of "hurting" someone and losing a fall if it doesn't hurt. Such trash.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> No it wasn't. This is far from the first time Shayna has put on a stinker at a TakeOver. This was the worst of them no doubt, but it's part of the same pattern stretching back since her debut. And it never ends.


Okay. What do you want her to do? Canadian Destroyers? Good lord man...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

McGee said:


> If you're refering to Io as "that Asian" Shayna has beaten her numerous times and the last time was the last she was allowed to get a title shot... that's why she turned heel. Seems odd to have her booked as the only credible threat coming out of this show.




I mean she was the Asian so yes her. That’s not a racial thing so chill with your high horse. She will beat Shayna next PPV watch this is how these morons book


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I told all of your asses that Shayna was retaining the title and Mia would not win in her first attempted.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Okay. What do you want her to do? Canadian Destroyers? Good lord man...


No, I want her to fucking go away. Her reign has more than run its course. She should have gone away LAST YEAR. The division will never get better until she leaves.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Io should have won the belt THEN turned heel. Pretty simple. I like Shayna more than most, but she needs to go to the main roster. If her lackeys aint ready oh well. Shes beaten everyone. No one is a believable challenge. Candice? Dakota? I mean get real.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Okay, what would you do? Ball's in your court.


What, how would I tell Roddy's heel turn? 

Well not like they did, obviously. 

They spent months building him as a face in really compelling fashion and he betrayed his partner when they were just about to win the match, with no assurances TUE would accept Roddy/that they could actually win. 

I dunno, have Roode go after Roddy's family and send him into a rage or something. Have it revealed that TUE promise to protect Roddy's family if he throws the Title Match and allow TUE to win. Give him some kind of logical, human, motivation. I came up with that in like three seconds, don't they have like fifty writers working on this show? There is no excuse for all the lazy writing.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> No, I want her to fucking go away. Her reign has more than run its course. She should have gone away LAST YEAR. The division will never get better until she leaves.


Sorry to disappoint ya then, but Shayna isn't going anywhere until they get a good babyface.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Pizzamorg said:


> What, how would I tell Roddy's heel turn?
> 
> Well not like they did, obviously.
> 
> ...


Was he still working with Roode at the time? Don't remember.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Was he still working with Roode at the time? Don't remember.


Yeah that was his big NXT Title face push when Roode was working this sort of weird 80s heel that somehow time travelled to the modern day. I actually really digged the feud but it never got a chance to properly play out.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Pizzamorg said:


> Yeah that was his big NXT Title face push when Roode was working this sort of weird 80s heel that somehow time travelled to the modern day. I actually really digged the feud but it never got a chance to properly play out.


I did question why Roddy didn't beat him. Drew was a good champ but kinda just...there.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I mean she was the Asian so yes her. That’s not a racial thing so chill with your high horse. She will beat Shayna next PPV watch this is how these morons book
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No she won't she lost to her 3 straight times and the last stipulation was she doesn't get another title shot as long as Shayna is champ. Plus they are both heels now. Only person I could see challenging Shayna next is Rhea Ripley if they bring her over as a face from NXT UK which they should.

Perhaps if you don't watch something you shouldn't post about it instead of telling people who do to get off their high horse for your ignorance of the subject.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

All three of Gargano vs Cole matches have been extremely overrated by many, no doubt tonight's match will get extreme praise elsewhere, I'm just glad that a lot of posters on here are slagging it off.

All three matches were extremely overbooked, finisher kick outs galore and loads of finisher spam, we've seen it all before and it gets boring after a while, they just try and cram a load of shit in to try and make it look epic, why can't we just get simple logical storytelling instead of having to overbook everything, that's been NXT's downfall this year, overbooking the shit out of everything, there's absolutely no need for it.

I see many on social media classing it as MOTY, it wasn't even close. Bryan vs Kofi and Cody vs Dustin were miles better than any Gargano vs Cole match. Bryan vs Kofi and Cody vs Dustin both told a simple engaging story, Gargano vs Cole showed us the opposite, let's just hit random moves after random moves, I expect to see that kind of shit on a PWG show not an NXT Takeover.

NXT is in a poor state, I just wish they'd stop overbooking the hell out of everything.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> I did question why Roddy didn't beat him. Drew was a good champ but kinda just...there.


Yeah it was when the wheels first started to come off.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

McGee said:


> No she won't she lost to her 3 straight times and the last stipulation was she doesn't get another title shot as long as Shayna is champ. Plus they are both heels now. Only person I could see challenging Shayna next is Rhea Ripley if they bring her over as a face from NXT UK which they should.




I loveRhea so keep her away from the buzzsaw. I stand by the Asian winning tho. You’ll see. Just @ me next takeover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Pizzamorg said:


> Yeah it was when the wheels first started to come off.


Andrade V Roddy woulda been magical.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

HHH doesn't know how to book champions once they lose the title. So only way champions lose is due to injury or call-up. I don't think Vince has any interest in Shayna, so she's going to be champ for awhile longer still.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:rusevcrush

MASSIVE Congratulations to Johnny Gargano & Adam Cole. Tonight was (HOPEFULLY) conclusion to the worst main event series it has ever put on. In fact, it might be the worst trilogy I've seen. RVD/Lynn was better than this, and I fucking hate Jerry Lynn. 

I love Shayna, I do man. I wont say sorry for it, or have anyone shame me for it. She rules. However, this reign needs to end asap. Give it to Dakota, please. 

IO/Candice was not only MOTN, but one of the best NXT matches in a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time. God bless these two.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Illogical said:


> This is most definitely my major gripe with the match. Cole getting in any offense in the second fall shouldn't have been a thing. At the beginning of the third fall, they were standing face to face!!! What the fuck is the point of "hurting" someone and losing a fall if it doesn't hurt. Such trash.


Yeah the finish of the first just didn't make sense with how the 2nd fall went down. A quick second fall, then Cole managing to turn the tide because of a weapon in the cage to make it even would've made waaay more sense


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I wonder if hell is just being an English person trying to watch WWE PPVs live in a loop. Forcing yourself to stay awake until 3am (or 6am if it is a MR show) just to finish it feeling disappointed and angry.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The XL 2 said:


> Dream is the only guy on NXT worth half a shit. Cole and Gargano are unspeakably awful pretty much everywhere. The business is going to be dead in 5 years unless AEW books real pro wrestling







Does this look like "real pro wrestling" to you?

BTW, the team who won this match are running the promotion. RIP pro wrestling, you were one cruel mistress. :buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160387758080155649
He really has carried NXT over the past few years. I don't see his match resume being topped by anyone in NXT anytime soon. That's for sure.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Does this look like "real pro wrestling" to you?
> 
> BTW, the team who won this match are running the promotion. RIP pro wrestling, you were one cruel mistress. :buried


I'm just hoping that they're getting their nonsense out of their system before their TV starts in October. It's wishful thinking but I'm hoping.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The XL 2 said:


> I'm just hoping that they're getting their nonsense out of their system before their TV starts in October. It's wishful thinking but I'm hoping.


If there's one thing I've learned in pro wrestling, it's to never have hope.


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes it does, Pentagon Jr. is great


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

NXT is Gargano free wens3 

Enjoying losing to Ziggler, you cumrag


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Donnie said:


> NXT is Gargano free wens3
> 
> Enjoying losing to Ziggler, you cumrag


This is Me to Shayna after she goes to main roster and jobs to Mandy rose.

Vince is good for somethings after all.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

sara sad said:


> This is Me to Shayna after she goes to main roster and jobs to Mandy rose.
> 
> Vince is good for somethings after all.



Unlessss.. WWE still wants to do the 4 horsewomen vs 4 horsewomen angle then Vince has to make Shanya look strong.

Three major problems with that though is Sasha still is not back and Shanya's two lackeys are not on the caliber of the other 6 horsewomen


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't know why you want to do Horsewomen vs. Horsewomen. No one really cares about the Horsewomen outside of Shayna and Ronda. I'm fine with Becky vs. Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Sasha as a match, as I think they've somewhat told the history there. I'd rather everyone else remain separate though. Well, I'd be fine with Charlotte putting together a heel stable at some point. Asuka, Nattie and Beth would have been a great little posse for her.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Donnie said:


> NXT is Gargano free wens3
> 
> Enjoying losing to Ziggler, you cumrag


Nah. The 'cumrag' as you call him will beat Ziggler just to piss you off, as well as win titles. wens3


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Nah. The 'cumrag' as you call him will beat Ziggler just to piss you off, as well as win titles. wens3


:lmao If you think Vince is going to push him.

205 LIVE will be his home, and that's where he'll stay


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Donnie said:


> :lmao If you think Vince is going to push him.
> 
> 205 LIVE will be his home, and that's where he'll stay


Dude. This is the same man that made Jinder bloody Mahal a WWE Champion! Think about what you just said.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Dude. This is the same man that made Jinder bloody Mahal a WWE Champion! Think about what you just said.


Uh, Jinder got pushed because he did a fuck tone of Steroids. Plus, Vince wanted the Indian market. Johnny can only get him comic nerds who like wrestling, which is most current wrestling fans.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160387758080155649
> He really has carried NXT over the past few years. I don't see his match resume being topped by anyone in NXT anytime soon. That's for sure.


Yep, it's official.

Tonight was Johnny Gargano's swan song. He'll definitely be missed on NXT with the number of good matches he's delivered on the show.

It's just great to see Gargano get the respect that he deserves from that Toronto crowd :banderas


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Only watched the Tag, NA Title and NXT Title match, First two were good and Cole/Gargano was ruined during the 3rd fall, Too much no selling especially with the Panama Sunrise kickouts.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160387758080155649
> He really has carried NXT over the past few years. I don't see his match resume being topped by anyone in NXT anytime soon. That's for sure.


Man it's gonna be so weird not seeing him on NXT. I really hope he goes to 205 live because he's not gonna be able to do a damn thing on the main roster.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

3½ blunts out of 5. It wasn't a bad show. It was just there. I get why some people like the Street Profits. Those cats have improved. But I lost faith in the show when they retained. Side note. If wwe actually gave a shit about tag team wrestling, they could have a fun division. MORE Io Shirai please. Can we please get to Riddle/Dain killing each other? The triple threat was good. That's all I have to say about that. Fuck that women's match and FUCK Mia Yim. Shayna holding on to the belt isn't doing her any favors. She really needs to drop it at the next Takeover. And FUCK that championship match. And for God sakes, Gargano and Come should never wrestle each other again. EVER. One more side note. For a company that cried foul on a head chair shot a few weeks back there was a shitload of them in that main.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Donnie said:


> Uh, Jinder got pushed because he did a fuck tone of Steroids. Plus, Vince wanted the Indian market. Johnny can only get him comic nerds who like wrestling, which is most current wrestling fans.


So you say. We'll see.



Soul_Body said:


> 3½ blunts out of 5. It wasn't a bad show. It was just there. I get why some people like the Street Profits. Those cats have improved. But I lost faith in the show when they retained. Side note. If wwe actually gave a shit about tag team wrestling, they could have a fun division. MORE Io Shirai please. Can we please get to Riddle/Dain killing each other? The triple threat was good. That's all I have to say about that. Fuck that women's match and FUCK Mia Yim. Shayna holding on to the belt isn't doing her any favors. She really needs to drop it at the next Takeover. And FUCK that championship match. And for God sakes, Gargano and Come should never wrestle each other again. EVER. One more side note. For a company that cried foul on a head chair shot a few weeks back there was a shitload of them in that main.


Gargano and Cole were great, what's your issue?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Why did Shayna need to retain? :sadbecky I don't hate her but surely it was time for a new champ?


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Being there live, I'd have to say everything was fun. I got to see probably the 2 best possible things they could've pre-taped as well. The only match everyone was dead for was Mia/Shayna. Mia just isn't established to a wide audience enough for us to care, and her working a as a heel with Shayna working clean the whole match just threw everyone off. That was definitely the bummer of the night. We all saw the cage but none of us saw the weapons, we lost our shit for that.

I think Cole's next feud is going to be something filler. Perhaps a one-off with the winner of the NXT Breakout Tournament, before setting something up for the next TakeOver. The only other scenario I see is one of the Undisputed guys turning, but they have not teased that in the slightest, so I don't see them going that route, as it would be way too out of left field. Also, UE is OVER AF. Gargano got boo'ed in the introductions LOL, it was hilarious. Maybe they randomly throw Keith Lee at him, that's the only other possible thing I see, since I doubt Dunne/Dream are done.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> HHH doesn't know how to book champions once they lose the title. So only way champions lose is due to injury or call-up. I don't think Vince has any interest in Shayna, so she's going to be champ for awhile longer still.


Of course not. 

Vince is probably gonna call her Christina, the Creepy Little Biatch.

Just looking at the poster I can tell you that Cole and Shayna will never make it on the main roster and they are the NXT champions.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Wait, so is it confirmed to be Gargano's final match? What a terrible final match for him, if that is the case.

Weird mixed emotions for me, too. 

I love Gargano and I feel like he'll leave a hole behind in NXT that'll be hard to fill but Gargano has also been pretty much front and centre of NXT's massive decline in quality over the last two or so years so one has to wonder if letting Gargano go will finally allow NXT to start progressing again. 

Gonna be weird though if that means Ciampa's eventual return will be on the main roster, he just wouldn't get the same reaction like he would in Full Sail.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll definitely miss Gargano in NXT as he's been the heart and soul of it for the past few years and he always delivered his best when it came to his Takeover matches to the point where he definitely earned name 'Johnny Takeover' and it'll be hard to find someone that ever surpasses him. Saying all that his time is done in NXT and he does need to be called up. There's nothing else you can possibly do with him in NXT so sending to RAW, SD or 205 Live had to happen.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160384252799623168


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Gargano and Cole were great, what's your issue?


To be fair, I don't have a problem with either guy. But between Gargano being the dumbest man in pro wrestling, that shitty leg selling from Cole, and the main being full of overkill I'm just over it honestly.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Gargano is going from that match to being pinned in five minute television matches after one finisher?


----------



## VintageViper (Aug 24, 2016)

Is Dream heel or face? I really do not get it


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

MOTN was Dream vs Dunne vs Strong, I thought this was superb. But the main event...

Quick disclaimer that I loved the match at New York and I'm really into Adam Cole but I really didn't the match here. It was one of the most poorly put together and illogical matches I can remember. 



These two guys are supposed to hate each other yet they are wrestling at the start with wristlocks
 What the hell was the first fall? Gargano is an idiot. I got they we're doing the HHH vs HBK 2/3 falls spot when HHH wanted to throw HBK off the cage, so I'm fine with Gargano losing the first fall by DQ, but he *has* to attempt to go for the pin right away. He starts to hit Cole with the chair and I'm thinking this is clever and great, but then he sets up the chair and sits on it and lets Cole escape fpalm
 I thought there was going to be tacks in the bag but instead Gargano gets out pliers and gets the barbed wire. btw Gargano is just holding the barbed wire like its nothing.
 They we're kicking out of the Canadian destroyer 50 MINUTES INTO THE MATCH
 The final spot was contrived. Why can't cole throw him off if you want Cole to win 

The final spot was almost as bad as this spot.









Contrived and infuriating. I'm at least glad others are sharing some of these views, I expected to come on here and see ***** being thrown around.

A 20-minute cage match would have been far far better.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Soul_Body said:


> To be fair, I don't have a problem with either guy. But between Gargano being the dumbest man in pro wrestling, that shitty leg selling from Cole, and the main being full of overkill I'm just over it honestly.


Fair enough. I personally love ridiculous high-impact move kickout fests.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-The tag match was a good opener. Glad the Street Profits won.

-Io vs. Candice was easily the MOTN for me. Io finally got to look like the badass that she is, and Candice looked great in defeat as well. Easily the best match that either of them has had in NXT so far.

-The NA Title match was great as well. No surprise there given the three men involved.

-Shayna vs Mia was the weakest match lf the night imo. It wasn't bad per se, but again it REALLY feels like they're out of ideas creatively for Shayna at this point. She REALLY needs to move up and get a fresh start, both for her sake and so that the division can FINALLY move forward. Hunter dragging her title reign out endlessly isn't doing anyone a favors, including her.

-The ME was, fine. But it was the weakest match that these two have had against each other so far imo. And this rivalry should be done now, at least for awhile.




Overall, a pretty good show with some noticeable "meh" moments in there as well.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I like Mia Yim but come on we all knew Shayna was retaining.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

My point still stands.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Holy Fuck, I HATED that main event. I'm not gonna get into my diatribe now, but in short, let this feud be fucking over.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell of a TakeOver because of Gargano/Cole again. Im not sure where either goes from here though. Who would be Cole's next challenger? Gargano looked great in defeat, but not sure what they do with him now either.

The Street Profits are horrible. UE should have won the tag titles and Strong should have walked out with the NA Title, because Dream showed again that he is TERRIBLE. Dream is all gimmick and once he gets in the ring needs the opponent to carry him every single time.

Shayna/Mia was ok but seemed to drag, but Shayna has killed that division. Who steps up next against her? I would say Candice but she just lost to Io (Which was the wrong decision in my opinion). I could see her pulling an Asuka and just going to the main roster and vacating the title.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hell of a TakeOver because of Gargano/Cole again. Im not sure where either goes from here though. Who would be Cole's next challenger? Gargano looked great in defeat, but not sure what they do with him now either.
> 
> The Street Profits are horrible. UE should have won the tag titles and Strong should have walked out with the NA Title, because Dream showed again that he is TERRIBLE. Dream is all gimmick and once he gets in the ring needs the opponent to carry him every single time.
> 
> Shayna/Mia was ok but seemed to drag, but Shayna has killed that division. Who steps up next against her? I would say Candice but she just lost to Io (Which was the wrong decision in my opinion). I could see her pulling an Asuka and just going to the main roster and vacating the title.


Profits are good IMO. Era gets all the gold Survivor Series weekend. Count on it.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Enjoyed Takeover: Toronto, not the greatest Takeover event NXT has produced but definitely not the worst. 

I'm glad the Street Profits retained the Tag Team titles as they've not been champions long enough, Io and Candice was def. MOTN by far as it was a great showing by both ladies and overshadowed the Women's Title match.

Don't hate Shayna but she needs to drop the belt, her reign has gone on nearly an entire year. It made sense for Dream to retain the North American Title as well.

The main event between Cole and Gargano wasn't terrible, for me it just went on too long. I'm hoping that's the end of the feud.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's gonna look pretty fucking silly when Gargano is doing 3 minute TV jobs on Main Event to Elias and EC3 after kicking out of everything short of a nuclear holocaust on NXT.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well they're already doing that with Asuka as well. Vince doesn't give a crap about what happens in NXT.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> Well they're already doing that with Asuka as well. Vince doesn't give a crap about what happens in NXT.


It's different because Asuka never appear (she only lost twice cleanly)


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Io v Candice was the most fun of the night. Io's new presentation of her heel persona is spot on - I love it when they nail a new entrance and theme etc, that was great. The sky is the ceiling for this new heel Io, she's absolutely perfect.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match: Street Profits (Angelo Dawkins & Montez Ford) (c) vs. The Undisputed ERA (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
The styles differences made for a good match on paper but I don't think it will lead to a good match. The start out of the match really stood out as ordinary. Not much to sink your teeth into. A few sequences felt pretty awkward and slow. The match started getting better once Era started to work on the ankle of Ford but it didn't lead to anything long term and then the match just ended. So I was ultimately left disappointed. Shame. 

Candice LeRae vs. Io Shirai
Heel Io was definitely a step up because whilst Io delivered in the matches she felt like a way inferior Kairi Sane. The aggressive manner in how Io targeted the neck of LeRae was so good. Nice use of her varied submissions, tons of kicks and even a german suplex. LeRae sold well enough although I think she didn't bring much offensively. Great finish too. 

WWE NXT North American Title Triple Threat Match: Velveteen Dream (c) vs. Pete Dunne vs. Roderick Strong
Very ambitious match. They did away with the only two people in the ring at a time trope. Some of the sequences didn't come across well but a ton of them did, like the Dream elbow/coast to coast thing. The finish was great as well.

WWE NXT Women's Title Match: Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Mia Yim
Well, this is the Shayna show. Yim had zero fire to her, her selling was non-existent, unlike Baszler who’s selling was great, and she was pretty much a lump. Yim can have great matches, with Baszler in fact but this was a let down from her. I loved Baszler though. Great selling, I adored her switching up her finishing choke from her arm to the leg due to her arm.. Just needed a better Yim showing. 

WWE NXT Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match: Adam Cole (c) vs. Johnny Gargano
The first fall was decent, much better than I've previously seen from either guy in a while. Cole’s selling was good at the start but he then started using the bad leg to hit moves that he really shouldn't be doing with the bad leg, so disappointing from him there. Gargano pretty much offered nothing. His leg work was fine but you never really believed that he'd get the tap so why bother? The finish came out of nowhere though. The second fall was the usual boring WWE plunder brawl where they walk and punch each other, move and repeat. And all the usual table and barricade spots. Yawn. None of the leg work in the first fall mattered, nor was it sold or mentioned again. So disjointed. The third fall was pretty much everything I expected. Excess on top of excess. Unnecessary near falls. Totally contrived spots on to egregious level. Just bad. 

The match overall was pretty bad. The first fall as decent and was a good catalyst for the rest of the match but they pretty much abandoned everything they set up and started going back in the “we're the best in the world” cloud. The final fall was gross. This was very much a disjointed match that went way too long between two guys who aren't very good, so like their other matches but better. 

Mediocre show to the fullest. Average tag match where only one shined (Dawkins) and the rest felt short of anything good. A great showcase for Heel Io but the potential of the match was marred by a bland LeRae performance. Good triple threat match but nothing memorable. A Baszler carry job. And a failure of a main event.


----------

